# 1 piece vs 2 piece rods



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

Anybody else out there as concerned with only buying 1 pc rods as I am? I own high end rods from a few different company's (lots of st croix's, powell, dobyns) and the more rods I've collected I seem to have become overly concerned with only using 1 pc rods. The sensitivity and feel seems to be so much better to me. Is this all in my head? I feel if it were actually the case.. High end rod makers wouldn't even offer 2 pc rods. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil160 (May 10, 2010)

It's not in your head. I agree!


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Other than my fly rods, I don't own a two piece and never will....one piece is the only way to go!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

castforcash said:


> Other than my fly rods, I don't own a two piece and never will....one piece is the only way to go!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My 12.5' steelhead rods would be a real PITA to transport if they were only 1 piece.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> My 12.5' steelhead rods would be a real PITA to transport if they were only 1 piece.


Agreed, try backpacking a 7 foot spinning rod through a cedar swamp... Each situation dictates a different approach, and if all you fish is open water, a one piece is good to go... IMO I feel no difference between the two types, but I've been fishing only sixty years, maybe I need to give it more time.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

1 piece rods much better sensitivity.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

6667supersport said:


> 1 piece rods much better sensitivity.


 Agreed, but for some rods, the benefits of having a 2 piece rod are much greater than the slight benefits you get from a 1 piece rod.


----------



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

wartfroggy said:


> My 12.5' steelhead rods would be a real PITA to transport if they were only 1 piece.


I agree with ya there, mostly talking bass fishing rods (7'4" and under.) I own plenty of 2 and 4 pc fly rods and steelhead/salmon rods!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

wartfroggy said:


> Agreed, but for some rods, the benefits of having a 2 piece rod are much greater than the slight benefits you get from a 1 piece rod.


+1

I have a bunch of 1 piece rods that are not quite the advertised length anymore. In fact, I see the same thing with 3 piece rods also. Seems the tip on those rods just finds trouble.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Night & day diff. in sensitivity.
My 8.5, 10 & 12 foot rods are 2 pc. I have one 7.5' ML 2 pc. - all the rest up to 7'2" are one pc. and I agree 100% they are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasuuuuuP! :lol:


----------

